# Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?



## Hobbyangler89 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich hatte eben eine Idee, ich habe überlegt ob man nicht die bekannten Heringe in Sahnesauce, nicht auch aus Rotaugen oder Forellen machen könnte? Und ob jemand dazu evtl. eine Anleitung bzw. ein Rezept schreiben könnte?

Schöne Grüße

Hobbyangler89


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*

Du kannst so gut wie jeden anderen Fisch mit "Matjesreifer" zubereiten und dann wie Hering weiterverwursten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*

Wobei die Heringsdips meist nicht mit Matjes, sondern mit Sauerlappen gemacht werden - noch einfacher...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*



Hobbyangler89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte eben eine Idee, ich habe überlegt ob man nicht die bekannten Heringe in Sahnesauce, nicht auch aus Rotaugen oder Forellen machen könnte? Und ob jemand dazu evtl. eine Anleitung bzw. ein Rezept schreiben könnte?
> 
> ...



Matjes aus Forellen? |bigeyes Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!! #d#d#d

 Aber rein technisch geht das natürlich. Funktioniert auch sehr gut mit den Filets verbutteter Brassen (25-30 cm). Äußerst lecker!


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*

Jeder verbuttete Brassen ist mehr Natur, als so eine Teichforelle. Bei echten wilden Bachforellen wärs wohl was anderes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Jeder verbuttete Brassen ist mehr Natur, als so eine Teichforelle. Bei echten wilden Bachforellen wärs wohl was anderes.



Geschmacklich ist für mich jede Forelle ein Traum. Und der materialisiert sich bei mir in Form von Filets in der Pfanne (grätenfrei, nur Salz dran, nix anderes), aber garantiert nicht als Matjes. #d 

 Ich stelle mir gerade meine Kids vor: 
 Frage: "Papa, hast du wieder Forellen gefangen?". 
 Antwort: "Ja, sind schon als Matjes eingelegt".

 Die lassen mich glatt eine Woche nicht mehr mit an ihren Konsolen zocken. :q


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*

Hast du es schon probiert, oder glaubst du es nur mal so!?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du es schon probiert, oder glaubst du es nur mal so!?



 Weder Frau noch Kids sind große Fischesser, aber zum Forellen- und Wallerangeln werde ich geschickt. :m

Und der Sohnemann (8 Jahre) hat am Samstag festgestellt, als er die vorletzte Packung Zwergwaller-Filets aus der Truhe geholt hat (Immer so um die 15 Stück. Ist ja nicht viel dran. Nur salzen und braun braten.), dass jetzt so langsam Frühling werden muss ...


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst so gut wie jeden anderen Fisch mit "Matjesreifer" zubereiten und dann wie Hering weiterverwursten.



Habe es letztens mit Makrelenfilet probiert. Das ist alles in die Tonne gewandert. Äh Bä


----------



## exstralsunder (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heringe in Sahnesauce mit Rotaugen oder Forellen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst so gut wie jeden anderen Fisch mit "Matjesreifer" zubereiten und dann wie Hering weiterverwursten.



ob's dann schmeckt, ist freilich eine andere Sache.
Theoretisch kann man auch das Steak dort reinlegen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei die Heringsdips meist nicht mit Matjes, sondern mit Sauerlappen gemacht werden - noch einfacher...



richtig...aber mit Matjes schmeckts besser



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Matjes aus Forellen? |bigeyes Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!! #d#d#d



ja und Saibling geht auch. Schmeckt total lecker. Ist aber wie immer eine Geschmackssache. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch sehr gut mit den Filets verbutteter Brassen (25-30 cm). Äußerst lecker!



das finde ich nun wieder abartig...rein Geschmackstechnisch gesehen



mathei schrieb:


> Habe es letztens mit Makrelenfilet probiert. Das ist alles in die Tonne gewandert. Äh Bä



warum auch immer...die Makrele hat annähernd den gleichen Fettgehalt wie der Hering...dennoch schmeckt Makrelenmatjes absolut nicht.


----------

